# [TOP] comment afficher top sur le bureau

## NEOxAKIRA

J'aimerais avoir top sur le bureau en permanence sous forme de widget par exemple, donc est ce possible et comment faire ?Last edited by NEOxAKIRA on Mon Dec 03, 2007 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

```
# emerge root-tail
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Bête question mais..... c'est quoi top ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:  merci

----------

## Gardel_

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Bête question mais..... c'est quoi top ?    merci

 

top est une commande permettant de connaitre quels sont les processus utilisant le plus de ressources en temps réel. Tape « top » dans un terminal, tu verras  :Wink: 

Personnellement j'utilise conky, il me donne plein d'infos sur mon système ainsi que les processus consommant le plus de CPU et de mémoire :

http://pix.nofrag.com/0/8/a/ffef45806df1e98f4ea2e4b9af1b4.png

Les processus consommant le plus de CPU et de mémoire sont affichés en bas.

----------

## geekounet

Heuu, ma réponse plus haut ne compte pas, j'ai un peu mélangé avec un autre topic pas loin, désolé ...   :Embarassed: 

+1 pour conky en fait  :Wink: 

EDIT: sinon pour top, il existe mieux => sys-process/htop  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bon bah demain faut que je trouve comment configurer conky et je le fait

(ton screenshot me ramene à ma reflexion sur le swap, est ce vraiment utile ? car a chaque fois il est utilsé a 0%, meme sur une config serveur a 128Mo de ram lol)

----------

## Gardel_

Pour la configuration de conky, il faut éditer le fichier ~/.conkyrc

C'est une syntaxe faite de variables et de mots-clef avec dees codes couelurs etc...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/conky-howto.xml

Et voilà des exemples de screenshots avec le conkyrc : http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html

Pour la swap je suis un peu du même avis :/ J'ai 1 Go de RAM et j'utilise rarement plus de 256 Mo. Autant dire que je m'en sers jamais.

Dans ton cas pour ton serv avec 128 Mo de ram, j'en mettrai une quand même, on sait jamais.

A la limite je pense que mettre une swap plus grosse que la mémoire est utile lorsqu'on utilise l'hibernation étant donné que ça copie toute la mémoire dans la swap (je crois que ça marche comme ça).

Mais sinon ouai j'ai l'impression qu'on fait une partition swap plus par habitude que pour réel besoin. Mais peut-être que je me trompe.

----------

## Temet

Ne te fie pas trop à conky pour l'utilisation de la RAM, il ne te montre très vraisemblablement pas la mémoire en cache et en buffer... autrement dit la plus grande partie.

----------

## Gardel_

Ah oui exact, j'ai comparé avec free -m, et si j'ajoute les buffers et le cache, ma mémoire est beaucoup plus saturée  :Mad: 

Mince, moi qui me faisait une joie de consommer très peu, utiliser plus de 600Mo de RAM, j'ai l'impression d'utiliser vista  :Mad: 

----------

## Temet

C'est du cache.

Si tu ne connais pas le fonctionnement de la RAM, ça a été expliqué plusieurs fois sur le forum. Il est beaucoup plus utile de garder certaines infos en cache dans la RAM si elles sont susceptibles d'être redemandées plus tard, ça évite l'accès disque qui doit être dans les 10000 fois plus lent. C'est donc bien de l'optimisation que de bouffer de la RAM (du moins si c'est du cache).

Mais c'est certain qu'avec 128 Mo de RAM, ne pas faire de Swap, c'est un autosuicide.

Perso j'en ai toujours fait mais je pense qu'au dessus d'un Go de RAM, c'est useless. Evidemment, si un mec qui fait de la retourche d'images haute-résolutions et du montage vidéo passe par là, il ne sera pas d'accord  :Wink:  (ie, ça dépend de l'utilisation qu'on fait de son PC).

----------

## CryoGen

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> Ah oui exact, j'ai comparé avec free -m, et si j'ajoute les buffers et le cache, ma mémoire est beaucoup plus saturée 
> 
> Mince, moi qui me faisait une joie de consommer très peu, utiliser plus de 600Mo de RAM, j'ai l'impression d'utiliser vista 

 

Faut arrêter de dire n'imp aussi ^_^"

Linux libère la ram au fûr et à mesure des besoins  :Smile:  il l'utilise toujours au maximum pour le cache, ce qui peut accélérer le lancement de certaines applications par exemple  :Smile: 

EDIT Grillaid ^^

Par contre moi je swap même avec mon Go de ram... donc je ne lâcherai pas mon swap de ci-tôt :p

----------

## Gardel_

Je me doûtais qu'il y avait un cache vu que firefox (par exemple) est très long à s'ouvrir la première fois et bien plus rapide les fois suivante, mais je ne pensais pas que conky n'y prenait pas en compte.

Et pour la libération de mémoire, j'avais bien remarqué que Linux gèrait bien cela  :Smile: 

Pour windows je ne sais pas comment c'est géré par contre, mais l'utilisation de la ram doit être différentre entre windows et linux, non comparable donc, vrai ?

Mais qu'est-ce que ça fait si on a besoin de plus de mémoire et qu'on n'a pas de swap ? Ça ralentit plus que de swaper ? (j'imagine que les barettes n'explosent pas quand même :p)

----------

## Temet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Par contre moi je swap même avec mon Go de ram... donc je ne lâcherai pas mon swap de ci-tôt :p

 

Moi jamais, mais faut dire que j'utilise pas Firefox aussi, ça aide énormément  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mais qu'est-ce que ça fait si on a besoin de plus de mémoire et qu'on n'a pas de swap ?

 

Ton système peut aller de très lent à "impossible de récupérer la main" ^^

(je me rappelle le jeu de simulation d'avions là, qui avait une grosse fuite mémoire... il m'a rempli mon Go de RAM et mon Go de Swap en deux minutes... bah là, tu pleures!)

----------

## geekounet

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> Mais qu'est-ce que ça fait si on a besoin de plus de mémoire et qu'on n'a pas de swap ? Ça ralentit plus que de swaper ? (j'imagine que les barettes n'explosent pas quand même :p)

 

Quand la ram et la swap sont pleines, le kernel se met à kill les processus qui consomment trop, et pas forcement celui-là même qui se met à trop consommer.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Par contre moi je swap même avec mon Go de ram... donc je ne lâcherai pas mon swap de ci-tôt :p 
> 
> Moi jamais, mais faut dire que j'utilise pas Firefox aussi, ça aide énormément 

 

Je dois avouer que j'ai vu mon Firefox monter à plus de 400MiB de ram récemment, mais c'était surtout à cause d'une grosse appli Flash  :Wink: 

----------

## Gardel_

J'espère au moins qu'il réduit la taille du cache - vu qu'apparemment c'est pas vital - avant de killer des process au hasard  :Surprised: 

----------

## Temet

Toute la RAM qui est purgeable est purgée si nécessaire.

La Swap est utilisée lorsqu'il n'y a plus de RAM libérable... enfin je pense (et j'espère).

@Geekounet : Firefox reste mon soft favori pour les trolls, c'est tellement facile d'en dire du mal  :Laughing: 

----------

## Gardel_

Ok je vois, merci des précisions.

Faudra vraiment que je trouve un bouquin complet sur le fonctionnement de GNU/Linux, qui parle de tout...

Edit : Je viens de m'apercevoir que les infos sur la mémoire affichées par conky correspondaient à la ligne « -/+ buffers/cache » de la commande « free ». Si j'ai bien compris, le reste de la mémoire utilisée réellement étant pour le cache, conky (ou « -/+ buffers/cache ») affiche la mémoire potentiellement libre, n'est-ce pas ? La mémoire cache n'est qu'un « bonus » pour accélérer le système, et est libérée facilement en cas de besoin réel. N'hésitez pas à me reprendre si je me trompe :s

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Toute la RAM qui est purgeable est purgée si nécessaire.
> 
> La Swap est utilisée lorsqu'il n'y a plus de RAM libérable... enfin je pense (et j'espère).
> 
> @Geekounet : Firefox reste mon soft favori pour les trolls, c'est tellement facile d'en dire du mal 

 

Pour avoir le comportement que tu décris j'ai étais obligé de forcer la baisse de l'utilisation de la swap sur mon système : 

http://www.tinybox.net/astuces/linux-kernel/limiter-usage-de-la-swap

Sinon je swappais avant de ne plus avoir de RAM et avec le bug des chipsets nforce, l'accés disque dur je le sentais  passer  :Shocked: 

----------

## razer

Si tu as assez de RAM pour Firefox, tu en auras sûrement assez pour Gdesklets : qui devra te permettre d'obtenir ce que tu souhaites.

Et puis comme çà tu pourras comparer les memory leaks entre ces 2 principaux générateurs d'entropie numérique   :Laughing: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

il y a phpsysteminfo qui indique l'utilisation de la ram correctement, avec le % utilisé, le % en cache et le % libre, il affiche aussi le % d'utilisation de la swap...

----------

## yoyo

A propos de "conky", il y a un excellent fil sur le forum Documentation, Tips & Tricks : [TIP] Pimp my Conky.

Enjoy !

----------

## blasserre

 *razer wrote:*   

> Si tu as assez de RAM pour Firefox, tu en auras sûrement assez pour Gdesklets : qui devra te permettre d'obtenir ce que tu souhaites.
> 
> Et puis comme çà tu pourras comparer les memory leaks entre ces 2 principaux générateurs d'entropie numérique  

 

et dans la série "si vous avez trop de RAM" (donc vous avez kde :p ) il y a superkaramba qui se theme assez facilement pour ce qui est ram/proco/net/disk

----------

## Temet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> et dans la série "si vous avez trop de RAM" (donc vous avez kde :p )

 

Vrai, avec Gnome y en a jamais trop  :Twisted Evil: 

(retour de troll   :Laughing: )

----------

